
Duplicating Restricted Keys – DEF Con 27 - atyppo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij0c-236O0k
======
atyppo
This talk discusses duplication of patented and/or restricted key blanks such
as Medeco M3 and Abloy Protec2. These blanks are patented to prevent
surreptitious duplication by third-party key blank companies, with extremely
restrictive contracts required for locksmiths to become authorized dealers to
further thwart duplication attempts by unauthorized parties.

The speakers discovered several vulnerabilities, including one for Medeco M3
that allows for specific areas of material to be milled off of the blank to
create an "all-section" key blank that is valid in any M3 lock's keyway. (The
M3 has myriad keyways, including keyways that are site-exclusive.)

It appears that this talk did not get much (if any) media attention. As
someone that regularly follows physical security research, this is one of the
most groundbreaking talks I have seen recently.

